# Desarmar pilas, PELIGRO.



## aquileslor (Ene 11, 2014)

Ante la pregunta de mi nieto de siete años: Abuelo que tienen las pilas adentro! Me puse a desarmar varias AA, de Zinc carbón, Alcalinas y una Recargable que había quedado muerta. Desde chico que desarmo pilas para utilizar el carbón que llevan dentro, desde las viejas número seis. Pero ahora incluí las alcalinas y la recargable, dejando esta para lo último porque era la novedad para mí.
Explico que las desarmo con un disco de corte haciendo dos cortes con profundidad de unos 2 mm de ambos lados. Luego con un alicate grande las termino de desarmar. Grande la sorpresa de mis dos nietos al ver tanto carbón y mas el carboncito cilíndrico del medio.
Guardo los carbones para hacerles la clásica demostración más adelante del micrófono de carbón. Guardo también los terminales de las alcalinas (el negativo), para probarlos mas adelante en un baño de electroforesis como electrodos ( a 100 V continua y unos 50 mA) y las cubiertas de zinc que quedaron sanas para hacer un rudimento de pila para que ven los pibes.
Y cuando abro la recargable con el alicate, se empieza a calentar, ya quemaba la mano cuando termino de sacarle las chapas exteriores y empiezan a producirse chispas como focos iniciales de fuego. Me queda como un cartucho marrón y siempre sostenido con el alicate salgo al patio y llamo a mis nietos para que vean la gran bola de fuego que se produce, del tamaño de un melón. Una malla de cobre interior se pone incandescente y se va apagando el fuego lentamente mientras se consume todo, quedando solo la malla entera.
Debe producirse una oxidación con el aire y producirse tamaño fuego o un cortocircuito interno, pero nunca pensé que una pila sería combustible.
Y de allí surge una  moraleja:  nunca perforar con nada una pila recargable!
Podría ser que no se notase al principio, pero una vez iniciada la termo reación química, es  imparable.  Por eso, ojo con esas pilas.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 11, 2014)

Yo pensaba que solo ocurria eso, cuando se exponen esas pilas al fuego!! 

Gracias por la info.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 11, 2014)

Muy bueno!  Ni idea que pasaba eso.

A desarmar pilas se ha dicho! (pero en el patio  )


----------



## tiago (Ene 11, 2014)

En mi cocina hay una mesa de mármol en la que dejamos las pilas gastadas hasta que son llevadas al contenedor de reciclaje. Entre algunas otras habían tres o cuatro pilas de botón alcalinas esperando el mismo destino. Un día, estando en la cocina mi mujer y yo, oímos como una detonación, un sonido bastante agudo y seco. Fijándome, me doy cuenta de que por la mesa estaban esparcidos los restos de una de esas pilas, la tapa del negativo, el contenedorcito redondo del positivo, y una materia blanda y negruzca con forma cilíndrica de lo que se supone que era el contenido de la pila.

No les estaba dando el sol, no tenían deterioro por óxido ni se les había proferido daño físico. Tampoco se las había humedecido ni estaban exudadas, simplemente, a esa pila le dió por explotar vaya a saber por qué.

No era de ninguna marca en particular, era adquirida en un comercio Asiático que hay cerca de mi casa, me las dieron bien envasadas y lo curioso es que solo duraron un par de dias en un pequeño mando a distancia, donde sus predecesoras habían estado marchando sin problemas durante mas de cuatro o cinco meses.

Moraleja: guardad las pilas gastadas en envases que resistan la exudación de ácidos y las explosiones fortuítas, que desde hace unos dias soy consciente que son muy reales ... 

Saludos.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Ene 11, 2014)

Muy buena información, recuerdo un día se me ocurrió perforar una batería recargable de ion de litio, para ver que tenia adentro cuando teniéndola en mis manos se incendio.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 11, 2014)

Mi jefe tiene un manos libres para el carro Parrot, al cual se le agotó la bateria interna y esta es recargable, entonces me consulto que hacer para reemplazarla y la cambiamos luego por una bateria de un teléfono LG en desuso y quedo bien, solo que al rato tuve que salir del taller y a mi jefe le dió por desbaratar la bateria vieja, me asusto cuando me llama y me dice que fuera rapido a ver que habia pasado y efectivamente se incendio, solo quedo puro carbón, es un peligro.

Lo malo es que no alcancé a ver la bola de fuego!!


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 11, 2014)

Hablando de la bola de fuego, no expliqué como era: era llama tipo Azul, como la que se ve en las cocinas de gas, no las amarillas de humo como la leña verde o de querosene. La combustion debió ser perfecta. Y por lo visto a otros tambien les pasó. 
Viene bien narrar estas experiencias porque son fortuitas pero pueden pasar en cualquier momento.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 24, 2014)

No hay que desarmar las pilas de litio especialmente. Si uno tiene suerte de sacarle el litio a una pila de estas, si lo tocamos con la mano se incinera y produce una linda luz roja-rosa.

Las de níquel-cadmio son más peligrosas, producen cáncer por el cadmio. Menos mal que hasta la fecha no noto nada raro por haber abierto una pila de Ni-Cd....

Salu2!


----------

